# Happy Father's Day



## bmudd14474 (Jun 21, 2020)

Just want to take a minute to say this tonall of you who stepped up and raised your kids. 

To the moms I'm sorry I forgot to post a similar message on mother's day. It was a hard day being just over a year after my mom passed. Please know you are valued as well.

Happy smokes all.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy father's day brian and all the other smf dads


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers day. It is a emotional day for me. It is my first Fathers Day without my dad.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 21, 2020)

Well said!  Happy Father’s Day!  My 18 y/o wished me a happy Father’s Day yesterday by telling me what a terrible dad I’ve been over the years.  Her mom and I split up when she was young, and I’ve lived at least one state away her entire life.  I have a lot of guilt over that, but I always did the best I could.  Paid child support religiously, was present for every big event.  Participated in every holiday no matter how uncomfortable it was for me (even spent the night at my ex’s house on Christmas Eve many nights because I was always drive her home to be with her mom on Christmas morning). So needless to say I woke up this morning sort of bummed.  But today I’ll choose to focus on my dad and how lucky I am to have him still in my life at age 77. 
Sorry for the rant,  I feel a little better now.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day Brian, and all the other Dads!  My old man wants Smashburgers.  I said "Yes Sir"!

Dave


----------



## 73saint (Jun 21, 2020)

My sis, bro, dad and myself went in on a case of snow crab legs.  We’re gonna be knee deep in crabby goodness in a couple more hours!!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

73saint said:


> Well said!  Happy Father’s Day!  My 18 y/o wished me a happy Father’s Day yesterday by telling me what a terrible dad I’ve been over the years.  Her mom and I split up when she was young, and I’ve lived at least one state away her entire life.  I have a lot of guilt over that, but I always did the best I could.  Paid child support religiously, was present for every big event.  Participated in every holiday no matter how uncomfortable it was for me (even spent the night at my ex’s house on Christmas Eve many nights because I was always drive her home to be with her mom on Christmas morning). So needless to say I woke up this morning sort of bummed.  But today I’ll choose to focus on my dad and how lucky I am to have him still in my life at age 77.
> Sorry for the rant,  I feel a little better now.



That was not a rant. And you shouldn't feel guilty. My parents split when I was 16, 41 years ago. I had  bad words with my dad. But, we got back together. And spent our time well. It wasn't until I was in my 20's did I start to realize how important my parents are/were to me. They are both gone now. My parents shared a lot of wisdom with me that to this day I look on for support. And I'm willing to bet your daughter will in time with you as well.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

73saint said:


> My sis, bro, dad and myself went in on a case of snow crab legs.  We’re gonna be knee deep in crabby goodness in a couple more hours!!



I see seafood OD in your future! My wife got me some King Crab.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you Brian!
Happy Father’s Day everyone!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy fathers day to all! Hope all kids appreciate their dad's ( and mom's too), if not now someday when they grow a little more mature and realize how much we care and do for our kids...even when situations are not picture perfect.  I know I've been there done that but proud of who they have become.  We didn't screw up too bad!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thank you Brian!
> Happy Father’s Day everyone!!!


You too Justin.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank You Brian!!
And back at you and all the other "Pappies" around here!!
Bear Junior can't do his usual annual Big Dinner for Dad, but he Brought me a new Sous Vide Rack to replace the one I broke by trying to put in a hunk of Beef that was way to big for the space between the wires. 
Oh Yeah---He also got me an N95 mask, in case I ever decide to leave my Den----Like maybe to a Dr Visit??

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Dad Day to you, Brian, and all. I've always felt, Fathers make Babies but it's Dad's that love their children, biological and adopted, raise them and teach them to be loving, successful, caring adults...JJ


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 21, 2020)

Steve, I feel for you Sir. I am kinda on the opposite end of the spectrum. This is my first fathers day in my 40 years on this earth. We had a baby boy in November and he is the light of my life. Even better he has tried some of my cooking and seems like everything he tries. Happy Fathers Day to all fathers and all of you showing respect for your father!


----------

